# Last date for a cut out



## fishin coyote (Jul 9, 2012)

After searching thru the archives and not finding any info. My question would be, 

When is the latest time in the season that you would do a cut out and expect a reasonable chance of the hive to make it thru winter? 

The bees are in the floor of a elevated hunting shack in northwest Pa. approx 40 miles south of the lake.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I would think we have passed it. Can you wait till next spring?
Can they still hunt and not be disturbed by bees. Will the bees be killed cause they are in the way?

Do you have a weak hive you can add them to?

If it is big enough and you can get as much honey, pollen and brood comb into frames in the new hive and feed them lots you still have time.

I used a thermocell and a fish tank heat pad to help two small hive winter last year. (PM me if you want more info)


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I think your question is highly dependent on location.

Around here, I can do a cut-out about any time I want to, and have successful results. It's actually easier in the Winter, because the temperatures are a little cooler, so comb becomes easier to handle without having it fall apart due to being too warm and soft.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I would only remove them this time of year if you were told they are out or they die.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm still doing cutouts but I'm combining them with weaker hives and adding a top feeder.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

The way I look at it is that the bees are gearing up for winter, you are just putting the hive in a box.
The cut out that I did yesterday had 120-130 lbs of honey.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Look about three or four threads below this one and you will find the thread, "Latest day to do a cut-out in SF Bay Area" Good answers there. Here is my response to that question and it also applies to your situation.

You can do a cutout any time you wish, anywhere you wish. The questions you need to ask are, 

1. If I don't get the queen, can I still get one to put with them. 

2. Can I feed them enough to get them through the winter, if not, can I give them capped honey from another hive to get them through.

3. Can I get enough bees, to sustain the colony, and keep the hive warm during the Winter.

If you can answer yes, to those questions, then you can do the cutout and expect success. If not, wait until Spring.

cchoganjr


----------

